# Bodykits for My goat



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

Ok well as many have already said the look of the gto iss ok but **** for that price i need sumthin that stands out. Right now im looking at the Monaro Coupe 4 Body Kit from JHP if anyone knows the price it would be very helpful also if u kno any other cool kits id be very intrested


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Be careful of what you wish for.... Too often, "standing out" is the result of being hideous. Michael Jackson "stands out".

IMHO, any body kit on your GTO will be money-out-of-pocket, that ironically cheapens the appearance of your car. It's a lose-lose, not to mention that the entire purpose of a GTO, the entire HERITAGE dating back to 1964, is "wolf in sheep's clothing", being stealth, simple good looks, pure business. The GTO has always been more Clint Eastwood, less Arnold Schwarzenegger..

I see body kits most commonly utilized to take a cheap car, and breath some life into it, so you don't just look like every other poor guy in a cheap old car... What the hell, in an old beat up Honda, you've got nothing to lose...

But in a brand-new premium car, with clean lines and 400hp under the hood.... Man, putting a body kit on a GTO would be like pouring ketchup on a nice steak, like dressing your guard dog in a tutu and tierra...

But hey, my opinion is only that, mine...


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Of course, one could use the "Judge" model to argue my take on styling heritage, but then again, the Judge is my least favorite GTO... I'm a 64-67 kinda guy, with a hidden-headlamp '68 coming in close 2nd...


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

*Dressin up MY Goat!*

Ok well im looking to buy an o5-06 manual black goat but i dont really like the body. I mean shes not ugly i do like the fact that cops with probably leave me alone you know. I can just pull up and freak people out by the amazing power my 6.0 puts out my really im looking for your thoughts on how to make these cars look as bad as they are on the inside on the outside! Im looking at the monaro c4 coupe bodykit. It looks pretty cool but im wondering how it would look on the goat u kno it has a totally diffrent from end plate.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*The Monaro and GTO are pretty close. Looking at it on a Monaro it should give you a pretty good idea of what it would look like on the GTO. Try photo shopping the front of the Monaro to the GTO. 

Be careful overdoing the outside of it. The key is knowing when to stop. Too much add ons IMO for my taste, would make it look awful. *


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

The JHP kits are ok, but really expensive. I like this one better:









By the way... Why do you have two threads for the same questions?


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

wow i like the way you use words lol very ,wat should i say mystical lol but thanks for that you do have a very valid point there!


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

69bossnine

thank you for that man u have very valid points!


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

Im new to the whole thread deal, sorry about that, but cyclone what is that bodykit called?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Body kits for the GTO are pretty rare. You can try Gravana Tuning as they make a few parts. I'm not sure about the above kit, but that wasn't that the one on Rhys Millen's drifting car?

For a wider variety, you'd be better off shopping for stuff in Australia and having it sent over here. The Holden HSV version of the Monaro looks killer. Thing is, the factory body panels cost a fortune. However, there are aftermarket companies in Australia that make fiberglass knock offs of it -- although they will take a crapload of prep work to look right. Google Monaro Body Kit and some stuff should come up.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

are you looking for a widebodykit???
The're five I know of most people around the nation are getting
1.) HSV Coupe 4 http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/
2.) Anthem Motorsports RA6/Woodward http://www.gtora6.com/vehicles.htm
3.) Wheel 2 Wheel Bodykit http://www.w2wpowertrain.com/showgallery.aspx?galleryid=33
4.) RMR Rhys Millen Bodykit http://www.rodmillenstore.com/products.aspx?car=gto&category=aero
5.) Autoform http://www.autoformgroup.com/autofo...ategory_id=25&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=26


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

londo said:


> Im new to the whole thread deal, sorry about that, but cyclone what is that bodykit called?


It is the one offered by Rhys Millen Racing.
http://www.rodmillenstore.com/products.aspx?car=gto&category=aero

Here is a pic of the back:









Not a fan of the wing though


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

londo said:


> Ok well as many have already said the look of the gto iss ok but **** for that price i need sumthin that stands out. Right now im looking at the Monaro Coupe 4 Body Kit from JHP if anyone knows the price it would be very helpful also if u kno any other cool kits id be very intrested


I received a quote on that body kit from JHP about a year ago and it was around $7800 shipped to my door. After paint and installation there's no telling how much it'll be.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Don't misunderstand this as a flame, it's more of a valid point in my opinion, regardless of how dynamite-looking one would think the body kit would be... 

You've got the price of the kit...

Then you've got the price of the paint and installation (which ain't cheap if you want it done WELL)...

Lastly, you've got to factor as a tangible COST, the depreciation hit your car immediately takes.

Performance mods can add value to your car, when done well with quality stuff, but appearance mods are almost always a downer, as everybody has their own preferences, and it usually involves un-doing what you did and doing something different...


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks im gonna see wat they havehttp://www.gtoforum.com/images/smilies/cheers.gif
:cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

69bossnine said:


> Performance mods can add value to your car, when done well with quality stuff, but appearance mods are almost always a downer, as everybody has their own preferences, and it usually involves un-doing what you did and doing something different...


Agree with most of what you're saying -- but the rule of thumb is that you don't get diddly back for any kind of mod -- performance or appearance. It's just the cost of building something you want. I've seen some fantastic GTOs, with stuff like twin turbos, etc., go for peanuts.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

True enough... With mods, it's a fairly circumstancial thing... What are they, how well do they perform, and who was the guy driving this modded car... 

You come across a 24-year-old Kid Rock look-a-like who's got a stack of 11-second time slips, brags about the hot new clutch he just installed, and you notice rubber-boogers coating the rear wheelhouses and a "blubyU" license plate, you turn and run, or you low-ball....

You come across a low-mile car owned by a 50-something who has a coated and polished garage floor, $20 grand in tools all clean and organized, and a spotless car with no signs of abuse, with killer mods, you start to feel o.k. paying a PORTION of the value of that performance hardware...

No, you never get all your money back, but when it's a really nicely done, and nicely treated and kept car, you can at least get some sort of return... Also, in many cases it makes sense to put the car back to stock, pulling all the aftermarket components and selling them.. You've got options with performance mods... Selling used appearance stuff is possible, but again, the rate-of-return is lower in my experience.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Blasphemy.*


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *Blasphemy.*



lol, I do like the front of it. If it had fog lights, I would prob get it. The back is... can't find the words


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

CYCLONED said:


> The back is... can't find the words


Fine until you look at that 747 wing?


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

personally i like this kitarty: arty:


----------

